# Stainless / laser / gyuto recommendation



## Meccio (May 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I currently work in a professional kitchen and I'm looking to replace my Shun 180mm gyuto. I am looking for a better steel (easier to sharpen), thinner blade and sexier look. I tend to do very precise vegetable cuts and I know a laser gyuto will help. I own a Kato nakiri right now and I love the sharpness but the thickness is not right and the reactivity is driving me insane when thinly dicing shallots. I am aiming for something under 600$

I am looking at the GESSHIN KAGEKIYO 210MM GINSANKO WA-GYUTO it seems to be everything I'm looking for but I am curious to know if anyone has anything better to recommend Are stainless-clad laser gyuto possible? I wouldn't mind compromising semi-stainless.. 

Thank you!


----------



## Von blewitt (May 7, 2015)

Carter Muteki, he seems to have plenty of options available and they definately fit the laser category. Stainless clad, the carbon core won't give you any trouble.


----------



## mc2442 (May 7, 2015)

Would definitely put a vote in for the Kagekiyo, though I only use in a home environment so not sure how it would hold up in a pro kitchen. I have the 240 and it is very thin, sharpens easily, not reactive, damn good blade.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 7, 2015)

+1 on the carter muteki, laser thin stainless clad carbon. Check this one out:

http://www.cartercutlery.com/6-8-sun-muteki-series-kitchen-knife-162-149grams/

6.8 sun = 206.4 mm.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 7, 2015)

If you want a stainless clad PM on the cheap you could get a Takamura R2 (red handle) 180mm gyuto for about a buck fifty USD. I have this knife and others from the R2, Pro and Hana series but use at home. I think the 180 is <2mm thick.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 7, 2015)

I have a couple Carter SS clad a High Grade knives as well. The muteki option would save you some $ too compared to a "Carter". If you go this route you should first sign up for his newsletter/knife tips (it is worth it)


----------



## Timthebeaver (May 7, 2015)

At the risk of sounding trite, why not get a 210mm stainless laser? (Suisin Inox Honyaki, Gesshin Ginga, Sakai Yusuke, Ikkanshi Tadatsuna, etc.)


----------



## chinacats (May 7, 2015)

tjangula said:


> If you want a stainless clad PM on the cheap you could get a Takamura R2 (red handle) 180mm gyuto for about a buck fifty USD. I have this knife and others from the R2, Pro and Hana series but use at home. I think the 180 is <2mm thick.



If he's looking at a Gesshin Kagekiyo, then I am guessing he is not trying to go the cheap route...

Agree with Tim on going with one of the lasers mentioned.


----------



## cclin (May 7, 2015)

Meccio said:


> Hey guys,I currently work in a professional kitchen..........I am looking at the GESSHIN KAGEKIYO 210MM GINSANKO WA-GYUTO it seems to be everything I'm looking for.......


I'm not so sure real lacquer handle on GESSHIN KAGEKIYO is a good ideal for pro kitchen... real lacquer is quite fragile/soft, needs extra care or it will wear out very fast!:2cents:


----------



## Cheeks1989 (May 7, 2015)

I agree with cclin. He brings up a good point. It was one of the reasons I got rid of my kagekiyo.


----------



## Meccio (May 8, 2015)

Hey guys thank you all for the tips, sorry for the late reply I just got home (4am) from a double shift Zzzzz

I chose the gyuto because I'm used to the feel of it and want something similar, also, I do a lot of rocking with the knife. I like the carter but I prefer the wa handles. Are my best options going to be a sold-out knife and I should look for a used version or there are good options available new? I need something easy to rinse/wipe during service, so I'm leaning towards stainless or stainless-clad. I'm happy with my shun gyuto, I keep it sharpened, its a wa handle, easy to rinse/wipe, there are no fragile points between handle and blade, plus the handle is pakkawood resin which helps with humid environments. But I know there must be better out there!


----------



## tcmx3 (May 8, 2015)

so when you use the word laser I think of a mono-steel knife that is very close to flat, like kono, sakai yusuke, suisin, etc. 

a kagekiyo is a clad wide bevel that's very thin behind the edge. a different kind of knife. more to my personal preference, though. for something like that, I believe there is someone on the board selling a 210 Tanaka R2 wa. I have the 240 and I enjoy quite a lot.


----------



## jferreir (May 8, 2015)

Accidental post!


----------



## Meccio (May 8, 2015)

redisburning said:


> so when you use the word laser I think of a mono-steel knife that is very close to flat, like kono, sakai yusuke, suisin, etc.
> 
> a kagekiyo is a clad wide bevel that's very thin behind the edge. a different kind of knife. more to my personal preference, though. for something like that, I believe there is someone on the board selling a 210 Tanaka R2 wa. I have the 240 and I enjoy quite a lot.



Thanks for your input. I've owned the shun elite sg-2 damascus and the handle and geometry of the knife felt wrong in my hands. The knife is beautiful and sharp but doesn't suit me!


----------



## Matus (May 8, 2015)

I would second the Tanaka in R2. I had one in 210 some time ago and it was super thin, very easy to sharpen and lovely F&F.


----------



## Meccio (May 8, 2015)

Mmmh the more I look into Tanaka R2, the more I like it!

Can anyone tell me if the Tanaka gyuto from CKTG and thebestthings.com is the same shape? Is it me or the ironwood handle's blade is "straighter"?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 8, 2015)

Meccio said:


> Mmmh the more I look into Tanaka R2, the more I like it!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Tanaka gyuto from CKTG and thebestthings.com is the same shape? Is it me or the ironwood handle's blade is "straighter"?



Probably the pictures were taken using different perspectives.


----------



## Meccio (May 8, 2015)

Maybe you are right, but I feel the black handle's blade goes up a bit steeper than the ironwood's... maybe its just me?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 8, 2015)

Meccio said:


> Maybe you are right, but I feel the black handle's blade goes up a bit steeper than the ironwood's... maybe its just me?



Here's a pic of my ironwood. Judge for yourself.


----------



## Meccio (May 8, 2015)

Thank you Pensacola, I guess you're right


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 8, 2015)

There is a definite upturn from the spine's axis on the Tanaka R2's. It's not objectionable, but it is there.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 9, 2015)

No need to spend a lot $$ for a production stainless laser type knife. You say you like wa handle. The Gesshin Ginga wa, light blade, quality stain resistant steel, easy to raise a burr, chip resistant. I would go for the 240mm over 210 unless your prep space is limited say front line work. And it comes with a saya. Way better than your Shun.

Western handle adds more weight and Damascus in a production kitchen can take a beating and does not make the knife cut any better.


----------



## Meccio (May 9, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> No need to spend a lot $$ for a production stainless laser type knife. You say you like wa handle. The Gesshin Ginga wa, light blade, quality stain resistant steel, easy to raise a burr, chip resistant. I would go for the 240mm over 210 unless your prep space is limited say front line work. And it comes with a saya. Way better than your Shun.
> 
> Western handle adds more weight and Damascus in a production kitchen can take a beating and does not make the knife cut any better.



I took a glance at them, but they are out of stock unfortunately!


----------



## chiffonodd (May 9, 2015)

Meccio said:


> I took a glance at them, but they are out of stock unfortunately!



Tadatsuna Inox 240 is in stock. Will be very similar:

http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/ikkanshi-tadatuna-wa-gyuto-240mm-inox-bl240.html


----------



## Meccio (May 9, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> Tadatsuna Inox 240 is in stock. Will be very similar:
> 
> http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/ikkanshi-tadatuna-wa-gyuto-240mm-inox-bl240.html



Thanks I'm checking it out


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 9, 2015)

Yes A-frames Tokyo is another source for quality knives.


----------



## Meccio (May 9, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> Yes A-frames Tokyo is another source for quality knives.



Merci !


----------



## chiffonodd (May 9, 2015)

Meccio said:


> Merci !



Another option if you can't wait until the gesshin ginga is restocked is to order the ginga directry from the maker:

http://www.ashihamono.com/products/gin_gyutoh.html

Scroll down to the 240 and you can choose between japanese or western handle, and stainless or carbon steel. Their carbon is heat treated to 61hrc but the stainless is softer, at 58 hrc. The advantage of waiting until JKI restocks these knives (as I understand it) is that they have the stainless specially heat treated to 61hrc and also have rounded spines and choil in both steels. 

So it's a trade off at the moment: get it now, without these enhancements, or get it later, with the upgrades


----------



## Meccio (May 9, 2015)

Thank you for the extensive research chiffon! To be honest I have my eyes on the Tanaka R2 at the moment! 

*Chiffon is "rag" in french, sounds weird! hehe


----------



## Matus (May 9, 2015)

Since Carter Muteki knives were mentioned I would only add that unless you get one particularly thin, I would not call those knives 'lasers'. Great knives, but not lasers.


----------



## daveb (May 9, 2015)

Based on the abbreviated criteria you provided, I suggest one of the following (presented in no particular order):

Suisin IH
Gesshin Ginga
Tadasuna INOX

Not flashy knives, they will all get the job done.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 9, 2015)

Meccio said:


> Thank you for the extensive research chiffon! To be honest I have my eyes on the Tanaka R2 at the moment!
> 
> *Chiffon is "rag" in french, sounds weird! hehe



It's a play on chiffonade


----------



## Meccio (May 9, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> It's a play on chiffonade



Haha I got that much


----------



## WiscoNole (May 11, 2015)

daveb said:


> Suisin IH
> Gesshin Ginga
> Tadasuna INOX
> 
> Not flashy knives, they will all get the job done.


this

I've owned all three, and I'd go with the Ginga. Better edge retention than the others. The Suisin has kanji that is printed on, not engraved, and to me that's a deal-breaker in a $400 knife.


----------



## strumke (May 11, 2015)

My wa tanaka r2 has the same upturn in the tang. I don't find it to be an issue at all.


----------



## Meccio (May 11, 2015)

strumke said:


> My wa tanaka r2 has the same upturn in the tang. I don't find it to be an issue at all.



Nice, how do you use your knife (rocker, push-cut, chop)? I will be getting more pictures from the website tomorrow! You have pictures of yours?


----------



## strumke (May 12, 2015)

Meccio said:


> Nice, how do you use your knife (rocker, push-cut, chop)? I will be getting more pictures from the website tomorrow! You have pictures of yours?



I do all three, but push cut the most, rock the least. 

I'll post a photo later tonight


----------



## Meccio (May 13, 2015)

strumke said:


> I do all three, but push cut the most, rock the least.
> 
> I'll post a photo later tonight



Cool I'll be waiting!


----------



## strumke (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the subtle reminder... 

Here it is with two other knives for comparison. I tried to line up the flat towards the heel of all three, but I probably should have turned the tanaka up a bit more. 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Meccio (May 16, 2015)

Very nice knives!! Love the wa handle


----------



## AllanP (May 16, 2015)

dam the bloodroot


----------

